# Could Someone Please...



## mbruno (Dec 11, 2009)

fix the chat's java applet, it won't connect.


----------



## mbruno (Dec 11, 2009)

Yay, the java applet's working again.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 11, 2009)

We have a java chat applet?


----------



## mbruno (Dec 11, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> We have a java chat applet?



When you click on Chatroom form the Portal you can choose either Java applet or IRC client, that's the java applet I was talking about.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 12, 2009)

mbruno said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first time i know there is such here.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol really i use to use it all the time before i used Mirc


----------



## mbruno (Dec 17, 2009)

Darn it, now the chat applet won't connect again.  I wirh someone would fix it.

EDIT: Just tried it again and it worked this time, what the heck is going on with the chat applet?


----------



## xBlean (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you get the error:
*Unable to connect : java.net.UnknownHostException : irc.gbatemp.net *

Because I do. =[


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 22, 2009)

I will ask Costello or Narin to take a look at the Java applet next time I see them on irc. I thought the problem had been fixed already.

In the meantime why don't you guys use mirc to come on. Here is a guide to setting it up http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=58

Just remember on the fourth step enter irc2.gbatemp.net as the server address to be certain you can connect.


----------

